# Implications of a Bush re-election on financial markets?



## stockGURU (3 November 2004)

So now that Bush is almost certainly re-elected what does everyone think are the implications for world financial markets?

What will be the effect of another four year of a Bush administration on the American economy?

Any thoughts?


----------



## tarnor (3 November 2004)

My only thoughts is not so good and not just economically, have absolutely no idea what mischief that guy could make in the next four years........    

global unrest couldn't be good for the stability of the economy??? 

not suggesting kerry is any better but likely to not be so aggressive


----------



## still_in_school (3 November 2004)

Hi Guys,

with Bush Administration, OZ looks like to get stronger and better... against the US...though i do believe in the next week or so we should see the AU$ rise above .75cents, IMHO i feel that the .74 pullback is just another factor due to the US election...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## RichKid (4 November 2004)

Now that Kerry has conceded it's four more years of Bush. Knowing how aggressive the Bush puppet masters are I'm betting on more global instability and hence prefer Gold as a hedge, although I don't know if it'll skyrocket straightaway, migh correct for a bit.

You can expect Bush to favour a high oil price for his mates but on the other hand it's bad for the US economy.


----------



## still_in_school (4 November 2004)

Hi Guys,

lol.. 

fancy that, after the election the AU$ breaks the .75 cent barrier.. lol (looks to have been factored in, due to the election...)

cheers,
sis


----------

